# Jäger zu schwach oder was mache ich falsch?



## Desorienta (24. Mai 2007)

Hallihallo liebe Waidmannskollegen!
Ich habe jetzt meinen Jäger bis Level 16 hochgezogen und mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass andere Klassen mit den Gegnern doch wesentlich schneller fertig werden als mein Jäger. Insbesondere wenn ich es mit mehr als 2 Gegnern gleichzeitig zu tun bekomme sehe ich als Jäger doch ziemlich alt aus. So habe ich mich bisher schon mehrfach an der Gruppenquest (ab lvl 11) probiert, bei der man einen Hobbit aus den gierigen Klauen einer Räuberbande befreien muß ("Der Krauthof des alten Odo"). Ja ich weiß das es eine Gruppenquest ist, nichts destotrotz ist es für andere Klassen meiner Meinung nach erheblich einfacher dies auch alleine zu absolvieren (insbesondere auf lvl 16). Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder Ideen was ich falsch machen könnte? Bin für alles produktive und konstruktive (selbstverständlich auch Kritik) offen. Ich freue mich auf euren reichhaltigen Erfahrungsschatz.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Mai 2007)

Es gibt andere Klassen, die darauf ausgelegt sind, gut mit mehreren Charakteren klarzukommen.
Hierzu gehört der Waffenmeister, weil er viel Schaden austeilt (auch auf mehrere Gegner) und auvch einstecken kann, der Barde, weil er sich in schwierigen Situationen selbst heilen kann, der Kundige, weil er Pets als Begleiter beschwören kann, sowie der Hauptmann, der die ebenfalls einen Begleiter rufen kann.

Bei HDRO gibt es genug freundlich Mitspieler, die dir bestimmt gerne bei deinen Gruppenquests helfen. Diese sind eben auf Gruppen ausgelegt und auch als Waffenmeister nur schwer allein zu schaffen.

Wenn du also am liebsten allein spielst, war der Jäger nicht die richtige Wahl für dich. :/


----------



## Feroc (24. Mai 2007)

Wenn du unvorbereitet von mehreren Gegnern angegriffen wirst, dann wird es wirklich schwer. 

Mit Vorbereitungszeit ist es etwas einfacher, da kannst du wenigstens einen Gegner in die Falle locken und, wenn es sich um Tiere handelt, ein Tier noch verjagen.

Ansonsten gibt es auf jeden Fall andere Klassen, die solo besser zurecht kommen.


----------



## Maxinho (24. Mai 2007)

> Wenn du also am liebsten allein spielst, war der Jäger nicht die richtige Wahl für dich. :/


Also da kann ich garnicht zustimmen ... Ich spiele (so gut wie ) immer allein und bin ohne probleme auf lvl 32 (bis jetz) und wenn man probleme bei 2 gegnern hat dann erst falle dann fokussieren und auf den fernkämpfer schaden drauff und sich immer die zeit lassen zu fokussieren ....Dann packt man viele gegner auf einmal...

Naja Fragen einfach PN ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Mai 2007)

Wie schafft man das denn bei mehreren Gegnern (also 3+) moraltechnisch? Zwei Gegner auf einmal sind ja nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil man doch keinen Heilzauber o.ä. hat.

Und dieser Satz sollte heißen, dass der Jäger nicht die typische Einzelspielerklasse ist, nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist.
Habe mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Maxinho (24. Mai 2007)

Ja stimmt schon bei 3 Gegnern wirds dann kritisch ^^
3 Gegner gleiches lvl sind ziemlich schwer (find ich) aber man kann es schaffen^^
Aber Waffenmeister hat doch auch keine Heilzeuber ?(oder?)


----------



## Feroc (24. Mai 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Aber Waffenmeister hat doch auch keine Heilzeuber ?(oder?)


Mit 14 bekommt er einen kleinen Heilzauber den er im Kampf einsetzen kann.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Mai 2007)

Außerdem teilt man mit einem Waffenmeister mehr Schaden aus. Zudem ist er auf Flächenschaden bzw. viel DPS ausgelegt. Der Jäger nicht.


----------



## Tikume (24. Mai 2007)

Ähm, der Jäger ist sehr wohl auf Schaden ausgelegt.


----------



## Desdinova (24. Mai 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm, der Jäger ist sehr wohl auf Schaden ausgelegt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der Jäger kann auf "ein" Ziel erheblichen Schaden austeilen. Gegen mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig Schaden austeilen ist da eher die Aufgabe des Waffenmeisters, da er hier einen konstant hohen Output hat ( was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass der WM keinen Schaden auf einen Gegner machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Im allgemeinen muss man auch dazu sagen, dass Spiele wie HdRO nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, dass viele Gegner auf einmal umgehauen werden wie es in Actionspielen oder reinen Hack&Slay Rollenspielen wie Diablo II der Fall ist. 
Ab spätestens Stufe 20 merkt man dem Jäger seine Damagedealer-Qualitäten dann auch an. Besonders wenn Gegner der selben Stufe diesen nicht einmal mehr erreichen bevor sie tot sind. Also keine Bange, die mittlere Rüstung ist im Nahkampf zwar nicht der Hit aber im Normalfall seid ihr (Jäger) nicht lange in Bedrängnis bevor der Mob die Segel streicht.


----------



## Icewind (25. Mai 2007)

Im Nahkampf ist der Jäger nicht der große Hit ja aber ich muss sagen das ich mit meinem Jäger Beta und jetzt keine allzugroßen Probleme gehabt habe. Auch bei 2 oder 3 Gegnern wenn sie auch einige Stufen über mir waren.

Ich kann Maxinho nur zustimmen, indem Moment wo ihr einen in der Falle habt ist der aus dem Kampf raus, viele schießen dann noch immer auf den in der Falle, das ist halt falsch, schnell den zweiten Mob legen und dann erst den in der Falle.

Weiters halt nie die Falle direkt vor einem hinlegen lasst einen kleinen abstand zwischen Falle und euch so habt ihr im schlimmsten Fall immer noch die Möglichkeit zurückzuweichen.

Wenn ihr solche Dinge beherzigt kommt es garnicht zum Nahkampf mit dem Gegner da er schon in den meisten Fällen tot ist bevor er euch erreicht


----------



## Desorienta (25. Mai 2007)

Okay erst einmal ein DICKES DANKE für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ein oder 2 Gegner sind auch nicht so das Problem bisher gewesen. Das mit der Falle klappt ja auch ganz gut. Bei drei und mehr Gegnern gleichzeitig ist das aber doch problematischer (ich denke da jetzt z.B an die Orklager im nordöstlichen Auenland) da die Nahkampfqualitäten  halt doch nicht so optimal sind (ist halt ein Fernkämpfer) und Spezialangriffe per Bogen eine "Casttime" haben, die im Nah- und Fernkampf gerne mal unterbrochen bzw. verzögert wird. Habt ihr Möglichkeiten oder Taktiken entwickelt euch aus dem Nahkampf zu lösen? Oder versucht ihr weiterhin eure Gegner im Nahkampf trotzdem per Fernwaffe zu erledigen? Oder habe ich einfach ein Equipproblem (trage Callum's Bogen aus der Quest: "Verbände für Callum") ? Fragen über Fragen, deren Antwort ich fast gar nicht erwarten kann.


----------



## Maxinho (25. Mai 2007)

Also wenn der Gegner genau vor mir steht hau ich meinen gesamten Fokus raus (Durchdringender/Pfeilregen(auch wenns nur 1 Gegner is )/Gnadenschuss) und gebe ihm dann einen niedrigen Schnitt und renne weg - wenn er weit weg is Schneller Bogen  --->Durchdringender --> Niedriger Schnitt... bis er tot is...
Naja vielleicht nicht optimal aber es klappt


----------



## Gnadenlos (25. Mai 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Klassen, die darauf ausgelegt sind, gut mit mehreren Charakteren klarzukommen.
> Hierzu gehört der Waffenmeister, weil er viel Schaden austeilt (auch auf mehrere Gegner) und auvch einstecken kann, der Barde, weil er sich in schwierigen Situationen selbst heilen kann, der Kundige, weil er Pets als Begleiter beschwören kann, sowie der Hauptmann, der die ebenfalls einen Begleiter rufen kann.
> 
> Bei HDRO gibt es genug freundlich Mitspieler, die dir bestimmt gerne bei deinen Gruppenquests helfen. Diese sind eben auf Gruppen ausgelegt und auch als Waffenmeister nur schwer allein zu schaffen.
> ...



sorry aber selten so einen schwch..... gehört Krieger muss viel zeit damit zu verbringen sich zu regenerieren  Gähn  der jäger ist und bleibt der ultimative solo char überhaupt 
und das war die frage
mann muss den jäger allerdings richtig spielen  viele gehen immer in den nahkampf wie ein schurke diejenigen solten diesen dann auch spielen ^^

ein jäger ist ein fernkämpfer da seine hauptwaffe Bogen oder Schiesprügel ist.

Die agro solte das pet haben um dem jäger seine fernkampf zu ermöglichen also damage kontroliert auf mob abgeben so das das pet die agro behält.

Pet-agro  unterstützend ist das jägernmal da es dem pet erlaubt mehr schaden gleich agro zu machen
es solte knurren geskillt sein und zum solo spiel WICHTIG ein tank pet zb bär schwein schildkröte oder skorpion

das tier solte ausgebildet sein in seinem können siehe dazu bei jäger pet FAQ

dann schafte LOCKER 2 mobs gleichzeitig sogar wenn die 2-3 lvl höher sind als du

ach ja mann kann das pet auch heilen^^ Während des kampfes

skillung solte dementsprechen auch sein


----------



## Maxinho (25. Mai 2007)

Wir sind hier im HDRO Forum ...^^
Und in Hdro hat der Jäger kein Pet....
Keine Skillung....
blablabla


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. Mai 2007)

Meister, du bist im falschen Forum.
Du denkst, hier geht es um WOW.
Du befindest dich aber im HDRO-Unterforum.
Die Klassen verhalten sich anders, HDRO ist eben nicht WOW mit Mittelerde-Texturen.

Also behalte bitte deine schlechte Laune für dich.
Danke.


Edit:
Mist, Max war schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (28. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin Elb-Jäger lvl 36 und spiele meistens solo. 3 Gegner gleichzeitig ist kein Problem und wenn mans richitg anstellt kann man auch 4/5 Gegner gleichzeitig ausschalten. Zuerts legt man zwei Fallen(eine davon gekauft siehe dazu passive Fertigkeit Handgefertigte Fallen verwenden). dann kann mans schonmal mit 3 Nahkämpfern alleine aufnehmen(ich muss jetzt hoffentlich nicht erklären warum^^). jetzt können noch 1-2, wenn sie unter meinem Level sind auch 3 Fernkämpfer dazukommen. Da man die passive Fertigkeit Fernangriffen ausweichen schon sehr früh auf Rang 4 hat sind die auch kein Problem. 
Falls ein Gegner doch noch mit ordentlich Moral in den Nahkampf kommt kann der Jäger trotzdem noch genug Schaden austeilen ohne wegzulaufen und mit dem Bogen nachzusetzen. Da der Gegner wahrscheinlich vorher nen Stachepfeil abbekommen hat kann man mit geißelnder Hieb viel Schaden verursachen. Aber damit würde ich noch etwas warten, da der Gegner durch die Blutung immernoch Schaden erhält. Lieber erst schnelller Hieb und schwache Seite hintereinander bevor man den geißelnden Hieb einsetzt. Und dann hat der Jäger natürlich noch die gewandte Erwiederung, die am meisten Schaden macht, aber eine erfolgreiche Parade voraussetzt. Und hier sieht man wieder, warum Elb die ideale Rasse für den Jäger ist. denn als Elb kann man die Rasseneigenschaft Anmut der Eldar(ab level 34/35 verfügbar. man muss 240 orks killen) bekommen, welche das Einsetzten der gleichnamigen Fertigkeit ermöglicht. Diese bewirkt, dass man 10 sek lang eine um 75% erhöhte Paradewahrscheinlichkeit hat. Einziger hacken an der Sache:diese fertigkeit braucht 1 Stunde zum wiederaufladen. Alles in allem ist Jäger auch Solo ziemlich gut, selbst gegen mehrere Gegner. Aber natürlich bleibt der Jäger in der Gruppe am effektivsten.


----------



## Desorienta (29. Mai 2007)

Nun gut von Level 36 bin ich noch weit entfernt (gestern 20 geworden) aber mit zunehmender Erfahrung geht es immer besser. Danke Danke. Post schliessen oder hat noch einer was zu ergänzen?


----------



## Daymon (13. Juni 2007)

Desorienta schrieb:


> Nun gut von Level 36 bin ich noch weit entfernt (gestern 20 geworden) aber mit zunehmender Erfahrung geht es immer besser. Danke Danke. Post schliessen oder hat noch einer was zu ergänzen?



Kann nur nochmal betonen, dass der Jäger doch einige Möglichkeiten hat den Gegner zu verlangsamen, mit dem niedrigen Schnitt oder wie der heißt auch gerne mehrere auf einmal. Einfach wegrennen, umdrehen, Schaden machen.

Kiten halt.


----------



## Arkonen (17. Juni 2007)

Daymon schrieb:


> Kann nur nochmal betonen, dass der Jäger doch einige Möglichkeiten hat den Gegner zu verlangsamen, mit dem niedrigen Schnitt oder wie der heißt auch gerne mehrere auf einmal. Einfach wegrennen, umdrehen, Schaden machen.
> 
> Kiten halt.


Also ich bin von den Jäger qualitäten echt begeistert  bin zwar erst level 17 aber ohne größere probleme dort hin gelangt. Man muß ihn halt beherschen können


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Juni 2007)

Habe mehrere Monate Beta gespielt und auch jetzt in der finalen Version schon 4 Klassen lange Zeit getestet und muss sagen, dass ich mit keiner einzigen Klasse irgendwelche Probleme hatte.
"Man muss ihn beherrschen können" ist also nicht die richtige Aussage, denk' ich.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (28. Juli 2007)

Mal zu diesen Thema habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Ich habe jetzt momentan einen 14 lvl Jäger-Elb. Irgendwie zieht der die Pfeile langsam in dem Bogen. Ich hatte dann mal einen kleinen Hobbit angetestet und habe wohl gemerkt, dass der die Pfeile zügiger schieß! Oder verhaue ich mich da. Das sind nämlich auch so Sachen bei denen die Gegner vor mir stehen bevor ich überhaupt gezogen habe! 
Gibts da auch Rassen-Wahl! Hört mal fast wieder wie Rassismus an! ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (31. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht war der Bogen deines Hobbits schneller.
Jede Waffe hat eine Waffengeschwinidigkeit. Diesen kannst du sehen, wenn du mit der Maus über den Gegenstand fährst. Der angezeigte Wert zeigt die Dauer in Sekunden, bis du wieder Schießen kannst, nachdem du einen Pfeil abgeschossen hast.


----------



## Galdera (8. Oktober 2007)

Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> ...Ich habe jetzt momentan einen 14 lvl Jäger-Elb. Irgendwie zieht der die Pfeile langsam in dem Bogen. Ich hatte dann mal einen kleinen Hobbit angetestet und habe wohl gemerkt, dass der die Pfeile zügiger schieß!...



na ist doch logisch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein hobbit ist ja auch kleiner hat kleinere arme und kleineren bogen, da ist der weg des spannens nunmal kürzer und kann daher schneller schiessen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin mit meinem jäger jetzt 39, und kann auch nur bestätigen dass der durchaus ein damage-dealer ist.
wichtig ist zb sein equip primär auf +beweglichkeit auszulegen, da er dadurch +fernkampfschaden +ausweichen und +crits bekommt (wie beim wow-jäger).

allerdings als farmchar seh ich den noch nicht so, da ihm aufgrund der extremen kraft-verbrauchs nicht wirklich durchgehend mobs töten kann.

auch hab ich mom das problem dass für ihn 2+ nahkämpfer ein ernstes problem werden. 1 alleine kann ich locker tanken aber ab 2 machen die soviel dmg das ich mich nach wenigen sekunden zurück ziehen muss.
scheint wohl ein kleiner bug beim ausweichen/parrieren zu sein, gabs in daoc damals auch dass mehrere gegner falsch berechnet wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (9. Oktober 2007)

Da fällt mir der Spruch eines Sippenkollegen ein...
"Erst wenn der Jäger keine Kraft mehr hat ist das gröbste in der Instanz überstanden... zwinker zu Pfeil- und Dornenregen pull-aktionen"

Bin selbst Jäger... also mit humor sehen


----------



## Badomen (9. Oktober 2007)

Meiner Erfahrung nach macht der Jäger am meisten Schaden von allen Klassen
klar in Instanzen kann die Kraft sehr schnell ausgehen egal wie viel man hat
aber im gegensatz zum waffenmeister z.B. ist man Solo auch total im Vorteil
meistens kann man den Gegner töten bevor er einen überhaupt erreicht und brauch so nur kraft reggen


----------



## Sarja-Cell (10. Oktober 2007)

Badomen schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach macht der Jäger am meisten Schaden von allen Klassen
> klar in Instanzen kann die Kraft sehr schnell ausgehen egal wie viel man hat
> aber im gegensatz zum waffenmeister z.B. ist man Solo auch total im Vorteil
> meistens kann man den Gegner töten bevor er einen überhaupt erreicht und brauch so nur kraft reggen




Kann ich nur bestätigen... ausserdem genießt man ein sehr hohes Ansehen in den Ettenöden (Danke für die Erfindung der Fährtensuche ... wo sind die bösen Warge ^^).
Trotzdem stelle ich sehr oft fest das Jäger in Gruppen nicht gerade die beliebtesten sind... gibt wohl eindeutig zu viele.


----------



## Galdera (10. Oktober 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> Trotzdem stelle ich sehr oft fest das Jäger in Gruppen nicht gerade die beliebtesten sind...



neider, nix als neider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex38 (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Bericht zum Jäger*

Bin jetzt gleich Jäger lvl 41 und muss sagen das diese Charakterklasse die wohl schwierigste ist. Den Ihr könnt nicht heilen, habt keinen Begleiter und auf hohem lvl sorgt der massive Schaden des Jägers bei Gruppen fürrote Köpfe.

Fakt ist: Als Jäger habt ihr am Anfang gegen mehrere Gegner keine Chance. Jetzt auf lvl 40 Moral 1823 Kraft 1226 kann ich ohne weiteres 3 Elite Gegner killen. Habe alle Gegner in Garth Agarwen eliminiert und das alleine zwar mit manchmal 2 Fallen vollen Fokus, Brandpfeil und nötige Hast.

Also gegen Ende ist der Jäger wirklich DER SOLO CHARAKTER überhaupt. 

Welche Klasseneigenschaften des Jägers nehmen?

Meine sind

- Schnell Spannen (Schneller Bogen, Stachelpfeil schneller)
- Rasche Erholung (Nötige Hast und gespannt Konzentration)
- Flink und genau (Schneller Bogen höherer Schaden)
- Genauer Schuss (Durchdringender Schuss erhöter Schaden)
- Starke Sehne (Fokuskosten Durchdringender Schuss -1)

Weil die meisten Angriffe mit Schneller Bogen, Stachlpfeil und Durchringender Schuss geführt werden ist das am effektivsten. Denke ich

Pfeilregen ist kaum nützlich nur gegen mehere kleinere Gegner, ansonsten werden bei unachsamer Spielweise mit dem Pfeilregen noch weitere Mops angelockt. In Gruppenquest und Instanzen unbeliebt, diese Variante.

- Wie werde ich den Aggro los?
Einfach zuerst den Tank etwas Zeit lassen bis sich der Mop an im festgebissen hat, danach oder besser schon zuerst die Haltung Ausdauer anwenden. Kostet weniger Kraft und der ihr holt weniger Aggro..

Fertigkeiten
- Gespannte Konzentration lvl 20 (Sofort voller Fokus) unverzichtbar!
- Nötige Hast (exzellent, die wohl beste Fertigkeit des Jägers) Ab Stufe 34
- Haltung Ausdauer (Weniger Aggro, weniger Kraftkosten. Für Gruppen-Quests +Instanzen Pflicht) Ab lvl 28
- Schatten der Silvan (Ihr könnt fast unsichtbar in feindliche Lager gehen (Wie Schurke), ohne das Ihr auffällt. Hat mir schon einige male geholfen. Questbelohnung
- Gnadenschuss lvl 30 in Gruppen oder Instanzen am Schluss Gold wert. Zieht dem Boss bis zu 25 % der Moral weg, danach ist er Geschichte. Im Solospiel kaum brauchbar nur im Notfall wenn die Moral zur neige geht und man noch den Joker "Gespannte Konzentration" hat. (sofort voller Fokus)

So hoffe es hat einigen geholfen, andere machens natürlich anders. Jedemdas seine. Aber so bin ich locker bis zur Stufe 40 gekommen.

Greetz und viel Spass mit dem Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdera (15. Oktober 2007)

Alex38 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gleich Jäger lvl 41 und muss sagen das diese Charakterklasse die wohl schwierigste ist.





> Jetzt auf lvl 40 Moral 1823 Kraft 1226 kann ich ohne weiteres 3 Elite Gegner killen.


lol? was erwartest den noch, 20 elite gegner solo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich da an meine bardin denke ist der jäger super einfach und bequem zu spielen...


finds übrigens immer wieder amüsant wie sie alle auf teufel komm raus auf mehr dmg gehen, und dann rumjammern dass sie dabei mehr aggro ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der jäger ist sehr wohl ein gruppentauglicher char, man muss ihn (wie schon erwähnt wurde) auch entsprechend spielen können.
wenn man firstpull mit schneller pfeil macht und dann raushaut was die kraft hergibt ist klar dass man in der gruppe nix verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beste aggroreduce ist immernoch zwischendurch kleine 2-5sek pausen machen.



> - Gnadenschuss lvl 30 in Gruppen oder Instanzen am Schluss Gold wert. Zieht dem Boss bis zu 25 % der Moral weg



stimmt nicht ganz, du kannst den schuss ab 25% des gegners nutzen, nicht aber 25% schaden machen (kann auch 100% schaden mit autoshot machen wenn der gegner nur wenig moral hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sarja-Cell (17. Oktober 2007)

Jäger ist wirklich kein einfacher Char... Man kann nicht wie ein Waffenmeister "Augen zu und in den Kampf" rennen! Man braucht ein wenig Vorbereitungen mit Fallen legen, Fokus... 

"Zuerst dir ein *Stachelpfeil* dann auf den anderen los gehen... Oh, der mit dem *Stachelpfeil* ist da, schnell *gleißender Hieb*... oh... es werden zu viele... ah... *nötige Hast * (Konzentration voll)... schnell *Dornenregen* ich verschwinde lieber... *verzweifelte Flucht*"

Jäger ist nicht ganz so einfach wie die meisten denken... aber der beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (21. Oktober 2007)

Beim Jäger gilt:Wenn man ihn spielen kann ist er verdammt gut, wenn nicht sollte man genügend Geld für die Rep-Kosten haben. Wie schon oft gesagt, muss man sich als Jäger  mit Fallen, Fokus etc. richtig auf den Kampf vorbereiten, wenn man das nicht tut, hat man ehe man sichs versieht 3 Gegner vor sich, die auf einen einkloppen. In diesem Falle bleibt einem wirklich nur verzweifelte Flucht. Aber wenn man es richtig anstellt sind 3 Gegner für den Jäger kein Problem. Ich möchte jetzt nicht alles wiederholen was hier geschrieben wurde, deshalb jetzt nur ein paar weitere Tricks von meiner Seite:
Man kann den Kampf mit Stachelpfeil eröffnen, aber wenn man es nur mit einem einzigen, dafür aber sehr starken, Gegner zu tun hat sollte man das nicht tun. Am besten mit schneller Bogen anfangen und kurz bevor der Gegner in Nahkampfreichweite kommt benutz man Bards Pfeil/Ruf des raubtiers, wodurch der Gegner 10Sek. lang wegrennt. nach 9Sek. benutz man dann Stachelpfeil. das heißt im Endeffekt, dass der gegner 10Sek lang wegrennt und anschließend ca. 15Sek. braucht um zurück zu kommen. jetzt muss man nur noch 5Sek. im Nahkampf überleben, dann kann man Bards Pfeil erneut benutzen und das Spiel beginnt von neuem.
Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist und auf einmal steht man einem Boss und 4 starken Adds gegenüber kann man als Jäger einen sehr coolen Trick anweden, welcher vorher aber unbedingt mit der Gruppe abgesprochen werden muss. Man benutzt Dornenregen um alle Gegner anzuwurzeln, danach aktiviert man nötige Hast um schneller anzugreifen und schiesst mit allem was man hat den Boss frei. Dieser rennt dann auf einen zu, aber bevor er einen erreicht benutz man Unscheinbar(10sek. lang -60%Bedrohung), wodurch der Tank die Aggro recht einfach bekommen kann. Nachdem Unscheinbar zu ende ist sollte man unbedingt noch einige Sekunden nicht angreifen um sicherzugehen, dass der Tank die Aggro auch halten kann. Bevor die 4 Adds aus dem Wurzeln rauskommen kann der Kundige mit Kräuterkunde nochmal nachhelfen.


----------



## Amathaon (30. März 2008)

jäger in HDRO hat kein Pet .....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (22. Mai 2008)

Ich find der Jäger ist der perfekte solo Char.
Ok für gruppen quests schafft er nicht aleine aber das schaft glaub ich keiner.
Ein jäger schaft es auch gegen 3 oder 4 oder 5 mobs man muss nur wissen wie.
Erstmal die fallen am besten 2.
Den fokus laden.
So jetzt hängt es auch davon ab was ihr für eine Haltung habt.
Wenn ihr die Stärke habt dann fangt erst mal mit schneller schuss an damit macht ihr den seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr langsam. Dann am besten schneller bogen und stachelpfeil ist der mob da hat er nicht mehr viel hp also Durchdringender schuss lebt er immer noch setzt man halt gleisender hieb ein. Das wär dann so bei einem mob und bei mehreren das gleiche eigentlich ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

